# Forum Restructuring in Progress....Please Pardon Our Dust.



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2007)

I'm in the process of some major reorganization on our forums. Some things are going to move around a little bit, and you'll see some new forums popping up. There are several side expansion projects going on that I'm working on that are a major part of the reason for this.

Our goal, is to give you the most extensive coverage of the arts that we possibly can.

Right now, we have done the following:

Added Japanese, Chinese and Korean sword forums as well as a European Fencing forum.
Added Cultural sections to the CMA/JMA/KMA areas.
Restructured the grappling arts to be together with an expanded focus featuring BJJ and College Wrestling sections.
Added a Boxing and Kickboxing forum
Added a Competition forum
Right now, there is more in motion that I can't get into at the moment.

But....

I can hint. 

MartialTalk was the first. A raging success, it has spawned 2 successful children, KenpoTalk and FMATalk. In 2007, our family is expanding.

Look for more news to come in the next few days. 

:asian:


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2007)

*hachooo* 

All these electrons running around...making me sneeze :lol:

Personally, I'm really looking forward to the changes ahead


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

I've already started noticing changes... nice redecorating job so far Bob, just don't wallpaper us to the walls in your enthusiasm ok?  :lol:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 29, 2007)

I'm diggin' the changes, Bob. I'll try not to step in anything.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm dealing with some major connection problems right now. Once those are resolved, I'll be making some big announcements concerning 4 new additions to the MartialTalk family that are going live hopefully within a week.

You will see some additional cosmetic changes within our forums as well once that happens.


This is only stage 1.  Stage 2 and 3 are going to be just as cool.


----------

